# Another random newcomer!



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Marino said:


> Don't take his offer! The first tip I have to survive in this place is to not be tempted by the NF's guises. They are deceiving ruses.


Smell at it first, I might have peed on it


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Marino said:


> Don't take his offer! The first tip I have to survive in this place is to not be tempted by the NF's guises. They are deceiving ruses.


That picture was a joke referencing his initial post:



Posty said:


> INTP with a somewhat wicked sense of humor ...I've seen your "no ultimatums" clause - I STILL better see you being nice to her...


Thus the "wicked" kitty with an "ultimatum"... I try to make the welcomes connect with their initial post or info they provide


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

If anyone was wondering why he didn't reply further, Posty lost his password here and hasn't been able to retrieve it. :sad:


----------



## Posty (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay, I'm back! 



slowriot said:


> hello and welcome. Protective but give her space for individuality, is that a fair diagnosis?


Yes, it is. Individuality is extremely important to me. Paradoxically enough, I would never want my girl to do something just because it's what *I* want her to do.

I thank the rest of you for your warm and playful welcome, as well. Especially Res, who donated gold to me... we'll have to see what I can do with that here! It's nice to see this community isn't as bad as some of the other forums I've been to over the years. 

As for you, Trope, by all means. Be as tomfoolish as you wish! I can't help but have respect for anyone whose sig would mock the "Oh no, you don't have 10 posts yet! You're not worthy to see sigs!" message. ; )


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

In that case, welcome back Posty.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Hi
Im have consulted myself and have established an opinion about you which you may contest, but im not going to tell you what i think.

You can call me Mr. Sue


----------

